# Milk bottles



## Joshparshey (Jan 26, 2021)

Found these while re doing foundation on a house 1880s  Alameda ca


----------



## matthew lucier (Jan 26, 2021)

I like the milk bottles I have a couple of local ones. The slug plate bottle is awesome. I have a lot of them with embossing and a couple just blank. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 26, 2021)

Joshparshey said:


> Found these while re doing foundation on a house 1880s  Alameda ca


Man that Amber coffin flask I love it shame it is broken yeah them Amber coffin flask are one of my favorite bottles and I like two dig  the pumpkin seed usually when you're digging if you see a coffin flask you bound to see a pumpkin flask good job nice slug plate milk by the way


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 26, 2021)

That Heise is a real heartbreaker...I believe those run in the $1,000-$2,000 range intact...that Euci is pretty cool too!


----------

